# Building AMD system. A few final suggestions please.



## McT110100100 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mobo: ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AMD 790X/SB750
Price:100 


CPU: AMD Phenom II x2 555 Black Edition 3.2GHZ 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache

Price:90 


RAM: CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (4 X 1GB) DDR3 KIT, PC3-12800 1600MHZ SDRAM 
Price:80 



Case plus 650 Power Supply: Black and Silver Chiefmax HERO 24 Gamer Case w/ LCD Temp Readout
Price: 60 


Total: 330

Am i going to have any problems unlocking the 3rd and 4th cores of this Deneb, is says the processor is the Callisto. but isn't it a Deneb?
the sb750 will have ACC with certain bios's.
so i don't mean problems along the lines of that, i mean is says the processor is the Callisto. but all Phenom II x2,x3,x4 are the Phenom II x4 with cores locked correct? Or Should i get the Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition for the extra money and save me the trouble


Is the RAM i have selected a good choice? i saw a kit with 2x2GB rather than the 4x1 here. Would having the 4 GB spread out across 2 dual channel slot pairs, be better than using only 2 slots,[that are dual channel]?
I dont think i will be buying more RAM for it ever. [unless you think 8 would be best.] so adding ram wouldnt be a consideration.


I have another option in mind for the case,
 Tiveco Typhon High Airflow ATX Case with 120mm Red LED Front Intake Fan
same price, but i thought temp gauges would be nice when overclocking

that reminds me.
when overclocking the cpu and ram that i have selected with the motherboard i have selected, should i expect any problems, along the lines of compatability, or age, i saw a couple ram kits that had different serial numbers, is says its intel solutions though, will that make a difference with my AMD system?
also, is the ram i have selected above amd or intel ram, will it matter?
here is the other ram choice, is says intel though. 
*Dominator® with DHX Pro Connector — 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMP4GX3M2A1600C9)*

Thank you in advance for your responces, i've been doing alot of homework in this area, and i think i know whats going on. but i would LOVE to be schooled, and learn something.:grin:



EDIT*** forgot to mention incase it gets brought up.
This is the GPU i have, already. so i dont need to buy one
*MSI R5670 CYCLONE 1G Radeon HD 5670 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1*​


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Go with a 2X2GB matched pair of RAM.
Chiefmas PSU's, as well as the other brand listed for that case, are very poor quality. You don't get a good quality 650W PSU for anywhere near $22.99.
You will need a minimum 550W good quality PSU for the 5670 GPU.
I would suggest looking at our suggested build list.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## McT110100100 (Jun 19, 2011)

So i should choose another case all together:4-dontkno? or find a psu seperate.
iif thats so, here is my selection. what do you think.

*TOPOWER Nano Series TOP-650PM 650W ATX12V v2.3 Power Supply*

the psu selection guide on here said better quality over higher wattage. this has nano bearing, so smooth practiclly frictionless fan rotation for a long time. less heat from that, and phenom ii x2 cpu is 125w gpu 95w MAX.
for unlocking the 2 cores, should i get more wattage? also, cooling supply for the cpu, im really topped out on my money, so as cheap as you could get that will still keep my cpu cool for a long time


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Buying that Toppower PSU would be a grave mistake. The "Nano bearing" fan is just a gimmick to make the supply sound high tech.

This is my recommended PSU.

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ToPower are pretty poor quality. The Corsair 650 that gavinzach linked to is top quality. XFX has a modular 650W, same top quality as the Corsair, for $3 more.
Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W ATX12V v2.2 / ESP12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Don't count on being able to successfully unlock all the cores, more and more the x2 actually have 2 bad cores locked, early on it was about 90% good cores now we're lucky if it's 50%.


----------



## McT110100100 (Jun 19, 2011)

how about this PSU
*Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W Power Supply *


also, thank you for the information about the dual core unlock, i will be paying the extra 20 bucks and getting the 955 instead of the 555,
now i was getting the mobo for the ACC features of the amd sb750 and above, should i get a lesser mobo to save money, the ram i have selected, i will be going with the 2x2, is 1600Mhz. any lesser mobo ive looked at, has 1333, some have 1600MhzOC, so can i use this ram in a 1600MhzOC board, or does that imply 1333 OC'ed to 1600.
will there be much difference between 1333 and 1600?
also, 2x2 ram, because, more channels equals more heat from the mobo,
so using one pair of dual channels, rather than 2 will result in less heat.
will i be getting a 650 w PSU for nothing? i mean, could i get a 380w ANTEC, and be alright? i just want a HELL NO, or a, you'll be stressing the PSU, cuz im not sure if this is all just Cushin room. for safety. just curious about it.



ive been looking at cpu cooling,


both of these power cooling fans are far to expensive, any recomendations on cheaper ways,



Thermaltake - 120mm CPU Cooling Fan

since i'd be spending 50 bucks on a peice of copper with heat pipes, i figues why not water cooling?:grin:
>
Corsair CWCH50 Hydro Series H50 High Performance CPU Water Cooler


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Antec changes suppliers frequently making them unreliable. The XFX & Corsair are top quality with a 5 yr. warranty.



McT110100100 said:


> since i'd be spending 50 bucks on a peice of copper with heat pipes, i figues why not water cooling?:grin:


Air cooling is more than sufficient and no concerns over leakage. Put the $50 toward a good PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've seen air cooling outperform the H50, there not even all that quiet.

2 x 2 sticks of ram is less load on the MCP chipset then powering all 4 slots. Ram regardless of capacity uses the same amount of current to run the stick.

Stay with 790 board it's a decent setup.


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

while i do agree with Tyree , a top quality PSU like a corsair my favorite as well , is the way to go , i do have a couple of Antecs of my own that have been reliable , and when i replace proprietary psu's in my family's PCs i use the earth watts ,500 watt 80 plus Antec and all still work fine , but these are low power factory PCs , what you get in a high end PSU is clean constant power , plenty of it , and extra protection for your components , as voltage drops it causes your parts to overheat and cook themselves and your pc to lag and drag , think of the PSU as a super charger on a nitro HEMI ,you wouldn't want put a one barrel carb on it , expect to spend at least $100 for a PSU ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Antec PSU's aren't recommended because they change suppliers frequently making them unreliable. We suggest SeaSonic made units to insure top quality and reliability.


----------



## McT110100100 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok i think im going with the XFX that was mentioned. but just to see if im looking at the right kind of stuff, how bout these choices?

*Cooler Master Hyper N520 CPU Cooler*

*CoolerMaster eXtreme Power Plus RS-600-PCAR-E3 Power supply*


a friend recomenned these. cheap so i'm down. i just want to know if there is a reason its priced the way it is.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Decent CPU HSF.
The CoolerMaster PSU is poor quality.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Please don't use Cooler master Psu's, they look like quality but every other one I have had was defective and it is sooo difficult to RMA them..


----------



## McT110100100 (Jun 19, 2011)

So final choices



mobo 100 ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AMD 790X/SB750


cpu 90 AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHZ 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache


ram 80 
 Corsair CMP4GX3M2A1600C9 Dominator Dual Channel 4096MB PC12800 DDR3 Memory - 1600MHz, 2x2048MB, 9-9-9-24


misc 40 case 
Black and Silver Chiefmax HERO 24 Gamer Case w/ LCD Temp Readout, Front USB & Audio at 3B Tech - Buy computer parts, notebooks, desktops, & home electronics

psu 90 
XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W


cooler 30
Cooler Master Hyper N520 CPU Cooler

430


Thank you for all your help


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Good Build and a good price. You did a good job choosing parts.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Those will work push the buy button.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Five different merchants. Any savings you get by shopping around will be chewed up in shipping costs.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Five different merchants. Any savings you get by shopping around will be chewed up in shipping costs.


Also, I have had issues with 3btech in the past.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have never had issues with 3B Tech and I use them a fair amount.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I know nothing of 3B Tech but my experiences with Tiger Direct are not favorable.
I would suggest using Newegg as much as possible to guarantee the best service and support.
Every reputable builder that I know, as well as the top techs on this forum, uses them if possible.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tiger Direct is an outstanding resource and there service is beyond the call. Price wise they are close to Newegg but higher on the other hand they ship better. Newegg has a tendency to ship mfgr boxes and just slap a label on them which is why they come in half dented, whereas Tiger always boxes the mfgr box inside another box, they way it should be. I also never buy motherboards from Newegg as they are about half defective in my experience and you can tell because the plastics are never sealed, whereas everyone I have ever bought from Tiger Direct is sealed so you know no customer has returned it. I just sent 3 Asus boards back to Newegg defective the other day (1 original and 2 replacements for the original), the first time I have bought motherboards from them in a while and they automatically add a restocking charge if you ask for money back, but you can get that off if you fight with them because you returned a defective product.
Sorry this Newegg is not what Newegg was originally!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I use Newegg for any online line order I can, Microcenter lately has had the best deals on Motherboard/CPU's even including the 6% Pa sales tax, when in a big rush Compusa(TD) is 1/2 a mile from work it's always more expensive even counting De has no sales tax


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I get adds for 3B Tech all the time and I have bought a few motherboards from them, one didn't work and the second did. Price you pay for referbished items. Tiger direct is ok but I have had problems and newegg has never given me a problem.


----------

